# Olight SR52UT Intimidator (XP-L Hi, 3x 18650/6x CR123A) Review



## kj2 (Sep 27, 2015)

The new Olight SR52UT Intimidator is a updated version of their older SR52 Intimidator. The SR52UT features a Cree XP-L High Intensity led and has USB-charging option.
With a really smooth reflector combined with the XP-L HI led, the SR52UT has a max beam distance of 800 meters. Max output is 1100 lumens.

*The packaging:
*
Like many of Olight top models, the SR52UT comes in a nice sturdy plastic case. Cut-out foam on the inside protects the light when stored or during transport.
On the outside of the case, you'll find some highlights and specifications of the light.









At the back of the case you can see the SR52UT comes in two versions, with or without includes batteries. My sample is the without version.

Inside the case you'll find: the SR52UT, a manual, holster, micro-USB cable, USB vehicle power adapter (12V), spare o-rings and a Olight product brochure.






*Features and Specifications: *_(given by Olight)

_KEY FEATURES


Features a CREE XP-L HI LED, maximum output of 1100 lumens, and a beam distance of 800m.
Three brightness levels plus a strobe mode: 1100 lumens, 550 lumens, 80 lumens, and a 10Hz strobe mode.
99% light transmittance rate through the tempered glass lens that features a two-sided anti-reflective coating.
Built-in charging circuit for the 18650 rechargeable lithium ion batteries through a built-in micro USB charging port on the body of the flashlight.
Heat sink body design allows more efficient heat dissipation.
Features three parallel battery compartments including reverse polarity protection to prevent improper battery installation.
Powered by an 18650 battery featuring a protection board with a bulged battery positive end.
Wide input voltage range from 3-9 volts compatible with CR123 batteries but CANNOT be charged inside the light.
Flat tail cap providing the ability to place it upside down.
Lanyard hole on the end of the tail cap.
Anti-scratch type III hard anodizing aluminum body.

SPECIFICATIONS


Lens: Tough ultra-clear tempered glass with anti-reflective coating.
Light Source: 1x Cree XP-L HI CW LED
Dimensions: 6.3 in/161.5 mm (Length), 2.48 in/63mm (Bezel Diameter), 14.3 oz/405 g (Weight excluding batteries)
Body Material: Type-III hard anodized aluminum
Battery Source: 3x 18650
Warranty: Olight's 5 year warranty

MSRP: $119.95

The manual gives information on specs, user interface and more. Always handy to read before usage 















The includes holster protects the light nicely. At the back there is a fixed loop and a D-ring for attachment. The light only fits head-up in the holster.
























The SR52UT physically didn't change from the SR52. Large checkered knurling provides enough grip. A thick black bezel protects the glass lens. The lens as a anti-reflective coating to let as much light
out possible. On the side of the light, there is the micro-USB port for in-light charging. Next to the USB-port is a led-indicator which functions as low-voltage indicator as well as a charging indicator.
When the batteries reach a low voltage the indicator starts to blink red, indicating you should charge. When charging you've a solid red during charging and a solid green when fully charged.
Laser engraving is sharp and pure white. Heatsink-fins around the switch area take care of the heat. Slots in the head act as anti-roll feature.






As you may expect, the blue o-ring has glow-in-the-dark (GITD) powder on it. Which helps you find the light at night, a little bit better 

Down the large smooth reflector sits a Cree XP-L High Intensity led. My sample came with a perfectly centered led.


















Lets take a closer look at the micro-USB charging port.









A sliding port cover keeps water and dust out during use. Make sure that the cover is fully closed when you use the light.









A look down the battery compartment. Large polarity indicator shows you how the batteries must be inserted. All batteries go with the positive-end towards the head.
Button-tops are required. Olight notes flat-tops won't work (or not correctly). Due to the battery configuration, it's possible to run the SR52UT on 1x 18650 in emergency. 
The tailcap has two holes for a lanyard attachment.

Threads are very well cut and came lubed out of the box. The SR52UT only opens at the tail.
The treads are square-cut and anodized which allows for a physical lockout. It's also possible to lockout the light electronically. 






*User Interface:

*A single click will turn the light On. Click again to turn the light Off.
When On, press and hold the button to cycle between Low > Med > High. When you reach your desired mode, release the button.
The light has mode memory for the brightness modes. 
A quick double click will select Strobe. When in Strobe, a single click will exit Strobe. A double click from Off, will also select Strobe.

The SR52UT has a electronic lockout. From Off press and hold the switch for about 2 seconds. The light will turn On and Off, indicating lockout has been activated.
To exit lockout, press and hold the button for 1 second.

*Size comparison:

*




Olight 18650, Thrunite TN36, Fenix LD75C, Olight SR52UT

SR52 and SR52UT side-by-side,






*Indoor Beamshots/ Outdoor Beamshots:
*ISO400, F/5.6, 1/100 sec - Canon 500D - Light approx 30cm/ camera 1m in front of wall.























ISO400, F/5.6, 2 sec - Canon 500D









*Positives and Negatives:

*In this new section I give my quick view on +'s and -'s.

+ Size/Weight/Output ratio
+ Heatsink
+ Overall built
+ USB charging option

- May become heavy during extensive use
- Needs button-top batteries

*Conclusion:

*This updated version takes the SR52 a step further. Throw has improved a lot while keeping a beautiful white tint. Leds without a dome tent to have a greenish tint, but that's not the case with the XP-L Hi led used
in this light. With a simple UI and USB-charging option, it's even a light for non-flashaholics who need a thrower. Optional you can buy the SR51/SR52 diffuser, to eliminate the throw and have more of a flood beam.
Built quality is solid and with a good heatsink, this light will run till the batteries are empty.

_SR52UT Intimidator was supplied by Adola for review, on behalf of Olight._


----------



## kj2 (Sep 27, 2015)

Reserved for updates..


----------



## akhyar (Sep 27, 2015)

Thanks for the review.
For a light that uses 3 18650 cells (although can still operate with 1), I would have thought at least 2k lumens is more appropriate.


----------



## kj2 (Sep 27, 2015)

akhyar said:


> Thanks for the review.
> For a light that uses 3 18650 cells (although can still operate with 1), I would have thought at least 2k lumens is more appropriate.


2000 lumens from one XP-L (HI) (or even XM-L2) isn't possible. These leds max out around 1000 lumens. Driving the led harder will sacrifice the led lifetime.


----------



## akhyar (Sep 27, 2015)

I was thinking Olight might want to upgrade the LED to MT-G2 or XHP 50 when the refresh the SR52


----------



## kj2 (Sep 27, 2015)

akhyar said:


> I was thinking Olight might want to upgrade the LED to MT-G2 or XHP 50 when the refresh the SR52


I assume they thought about that, but those leds will give more a flood beam instead of a throw beam. SR52 with a XHP50 would be like a bigger sized SR Mini, but with less lumens.


----------



## akhyar (Sep 27, 2015)

kj2 said:


> I assume they thought about that, but those leds will give more a flood beam instead of a throw beam. SR52 with a XHP50 would be like a bigger sized SR Mini, but with less lumens.



Understandable, as those 2 emitters are not known to be throwy, so they might have to drop the UT from the name if they choose the bigger emitter.


----------



## kj75 (Sep 28, 2015)

> At the back of the case you can see the SR52UT comes in two versions, with or without includes batteries.



Strange, IMO, a rechargeable light in a version without cells...:thinking:

Thanks for the review!


----------



## kj2 (Sep 28, 2015)

kj75 said:


> Strange, IMO, a rechargeable light in a version without cells...:thinking:
> 
> Thanks for the review!



Well it gives the flashaholic the choice you use their own batts and pay little bit less, and the non-flashaholic can buy a complete package.


----------



## CelticCross74 (Oct 7, 2015)

excellent reviews and awesome photos kj2!! SR52UT is a beast! I wish I knew what the difference is between the emitters in the SR52UT and the M3XS-UT that causes such a vast difference in tint. Any ideas?


----------



## kj2 (Oct 7, 2015)

CelticCross74 said:


> excellent reviews and awesome photos kj2!! SR52UT is a beast! I wish I knew what the difference is between the emitters in the SR52UT and the M3XS-UT that causes such a vast difference in tint. Any ideas?



My M3XS-UT has a dedomed XP-L and my SR52UT has a true XP-L HI led. 
Dedoming always causes a green-yellowish tint and it looks like Cree solved it, with the HI version.


----------



## CelticCross74 (Oct 7, 2015)

wow! I did not know there are M3XS-UT's that are true de domes I know mine is a true XP-L HI examined the emitter with magnifying glasses dftly has the square wafer over it yet its still near halogen like in tint. Do you know what bin the SR52UT XP-L HI is V3 maybe?


----------



## kj2 (Oct 8, 2015)

CelticCross74 said:


> Do you know what bin the SR52UT XP-L HI is V3 maybe?


Don't know about that.


----------



## Nuclear Cowboy (Oct 14, 2015)

Thanks for taking the time to do this. This light could be in my future. I'm in the market for a for a Coke can thrower. Right now the Thrunite TN32 and this one are on the radar.


----------



## markr6 (Oct 14, 2015)

Nuclear Cowboy said:


> Thanks for taking the time to do this. This light could be in my future. I'm in the market for a for a Coke can thrower. Right now the Thrunite TN32 and this one are on the radar.



Same here...this one is on my lis. I finally decided the 4x18650 lights are not for me. Too bulky and heavy. 3x18650 is the limit and comfortable in my hand. Very tempted by this light. I'm not real excited about the UI, but I think this kind of light will be used on high 99% of the time


----------



## kj2 (Oct 14, 2015)

markr6 said:


> but I think this kind of light will be used on high 99% of the time


True, in my case


----------



## Sway (Oct 25, 2015)

The specifications for this light states it has a wide input voltage range from 3-9 volts. I tried mine with 2,4 and 6 AW18350 cells (8.40V) and only had access to LOW and STROBE. I discontinued my test after seeing it would not cycle through the other levels (MED and HIGH). Has anybody tried using something other than 18650’s in their light, did it function properly?


----------



## Artivideo (Mar 25, 2016)

Today I received my brand new SR52UT with Olight 3400 mA batteries. To be honest I am very very disappointed. First of all the corona around the hotspot is much bigger than what I see on various website reviews including the one on this site. Also the throw is about the same as my Nitecore EA41 (1040 lumen). The difference between mid and high level is marginal. I am already thinking of returning it. Probably the nitecore TN36 UT would have been a better choice. Really a pity because it is such nice build flashlight with build in charger. Conclusion never believe reviews, they probably get special samples from the manufacturer.


----------



## Swedpat (Mar 25, 2016)

Artivideo said:


> Today I received my brand new SR52UT with Olight 3400 mA batteries. To be honest I am very very disappointed. First of all the corona around the hotspot is much bigger than what I see on various website reviews including the one on this site. Also the throw is about the same as my Nitecore EA41 (1040 lumen). The difference between mid and high level is marginal. I am already thinking of returning it. Probably the nitecore TN36 UT would have been a better choice. Really a pity because it is such nice build flashlight with build in charger. Conclusion never believe reviews, they probably get special samples from the manufacturer.




Either you got a faulty light or the batteries are not properly charged. With fully charged cells the high mode is significantly brighter than mid mode. But even at mid mode SR52UT will totally outthrow EA41, no question about that.


----------



## kj2 (Mar 25, 2016)

Difference between mid and high is really noticeable. Or you're experience it differently. My review sample is just like any other SR52UT. Nothing special about it.


----------



## Artivideo (Mar 25, 2016)

Maybe it is indeed faulty light since when I look again at the spot it seems not really symmetrically intense, furthermore it has a scratch on the head. Maybe it is a faulty returned sample ? 
I charged the batteries till the green light comes on but it marginally throws more than the EA41 (2015 version). 




Swedpat said:


> Either you got a faulty light or the batteries are not properly charged. With fully charged cells the high mode is significantly brighter than mid mode. But even at mid mode SR52UT will totally outthrow EA41, no question about that.


----------



## ven (Mar 25, 2016)

What charger is being used ? maybe the charger is at fault. Have you any way of testing the actual cell voltage(multi meter). Maybe this would help diagnose the issue


----------



## Artivideo (Mar 26, 2016)

Are you serious, FYI this flashlight has a built-in charger !!! I fully charged the 3400 mA Olight 18650's and went out tonight and the throw is at most 50 meters further (so about 400 m) than my Nitecore EA41. Maybe I was expecting to much from the light. I am going to return it since it is not word the 200 euro's. The size and shape of the light is excellent (a part from a 20 mm scratch at the head) as well as the built-in charger but at the end of the day it is about how it performs. I just want more light and probably a single LED flashlight is not going to do this for me.


----------



## ven (Mar 26, 2016)

:laughing:
Are you serious? Just because it has an inbuilt charger(that is not ideal anyway) does not mean you have used that to charge the cells............hence the question.

Have you actually checked the cells voltage to confirm they are fully charged? How do we know the inbuilt charger is not defective...........

Your light sounds faulty , its certainly under performing anyway.
Good luck!


----------



## CelticCross74 (Mar 26, 2016)

have had the UT over a month now and freaking love it. Have had the original SR52 since it came out and still love that one as well. The tint is awesome out the UT very white. Once again another Olight that throws farther than I can really see. Use 3x3500mah Orbtronic cells lots of run time. Still wish the 52 had a 4th mode though besides strobe a lower low would be nice. In the end its money very well spent. Once again Olight knocks the quality of fit and finish out of the park the heatsinking is just...perfect. 

Artvideo I see you posting the same complaint in all the SR52UT threads. You either got a bad light or one of your cells is bad. Get a stand alone charger like a simple Nitecore i2 or i4 they are cheap and work well and will charge faster than the 52. Do you have a multi meter to measure the voltage of the cells? The SR52UT devours my EA41 in output and especially throw. What were you expecting beam wise? The Olights beam is massive. Sure the hot spot is on the smaller side but that is just the nature of the XP-L HI. If you want the most output and throw you can get buy the M3XS UT Javelot. That light has tested out here as high as 1300 lumens on high and boy does it throw a mile. Its hot spot is small ultra bright well defined. You wont get anywhere near the run time of the SR52 though.


----------



## ven (Mar 26, 2016)

Having a 20mm mark on the head kind of makes me wonder if it has been a return...........of course i am speculating here, but depending on where bought, it may have been a return and sent out by mistake(or not!) Only thoughts here, just trying to help out and get to the bottom of this


----------



## Artivideo (Mar 27, 2016)

I checked all 3 batteries after they where fully charged and measured the voltage and they were all equal about 4.1 volt so the charging system seems ok . Maybe I was just expecting to much from the 800 m throw mentioned in the spec. I wil wait until there will be a more powerful singel LED flashlight available this year. The Acebeam K70 is not available here but than again I have seen beam shots where the SR52UT and the K70 were compared and the difference was also not extremely big. So hopefully Fenix (which always lags behind) brings out a nice new thrower this year.



ven said:


> Having a 20mm mark on the head kind of makes me wonder if it has been a return...........of course i am speculating here, but depending on where bought, it may have been a return and sent out by mistake(or not!) Only thoughts here, just trying to help out and get to the bottom of this


----------



## ven (Mar 27, 2016)

Thanks for info,4.1v is around 90% but i dont think them being 4.2v would have made enough difference anyway(direct drive on high) .Its a tough one ,from specs and to what we actually expect. Same flashlight, 1000lm, then bumped to 2000lm will not make it appear twice as bright, what we actually see is a little bump to the eye.

Roughly 4 X the lumen to appear twice as bright, so that 1000lm to 4000lm to be roughly twice as bright to the eye if makes sense.

It could be just that,maybe expecting too much and the difference is not enough for you(or a faulty unit).

Fenix apparently are bringing out a new tk61 at some point! dont know when.................not sure Fenix do! But they are going to have to step up their game, maybe(hopefully) use the xhp35 HI and outshine the k70! No reason it could not with the HUGE reflector! 

Other than that HKe have been reliable for me, if you change your mind on the k70

If you want good throw and bright spill, the k60 has a very nice 4500+lm beam. Not as throwy as the UT in spec, but a lot brighter overall......


----------



## kj2 (Mar 28, 2016)

Think you're expectations were to high, indeed. All I know is that it blew my mind, when I turned it on for the first time. And it still does. The difference between the SR52 UT and K70 will be visible. Spec cd rating is so far apart, it must be noticeable.


----------



## Artivideo (Mar 28, 2016)

I will wait until Fenix puts 4 Cree XP-L HI LED in the LD75C since I want a reasonable compact flashlight. The K70/60, TM16 GT, .... are way too massive. By the way at the moment just the homepage of the fenix website works all other pages give an error messages that the server can not be found, so maybe it is end of storey for FENIX ?????




kj2 said:


> Think you're expectations were to high, indeed. All I know is that it blew my mind, when I turned it on for the first time. And it still does. The difference between the SR52 UT and K70 will be visible. Spec cd rating is so far apart, it must be noticeable.


----------



## ven (Mar 28, 2016)

Would say server issue , i am sure USPS have had one too over the Easter weekend as several items have disappeared! 

Back to Fenix, they are good and strong, very unlikely Artivideo.


----------



## kj2 (Mar 28, 2016)

Artivideo said:


> I will wait until Fenix puts 4 Cree XP-L HI LED in the LD75C since I want a reasonable compact flashlight. The K70/60, TM16 GT, .... are way too massive. By the way at the moment just the homepage of the fenix website works all other pages give an error messages that the server can not be found, so maybe it is end of storey for FENIX ?????


I don't expect Fenix will put those leds, in that body. And it happens often that their site is down.


----------



## Artivideo (Mar 28, 2016)

can you elaborate on that opinion. Is the reflector/head too small ?



kj2 said:


> I don't expect Fenix will put those leds, in that body. And it happens often that their site is down.


----------



## kj2 (Mar 28, 2016)

Artivideo said:


> can you elaborate on that opinion. Is the reflector/head too small ?


Physically it should fit, but knowing Fenix, they won't do it. Even the new TK41C uses a XM-L2 while many on CPF asked for XP-L.


----------



## Jambo (Dec 15, 2016)

Sorry to bring up an old thread, but my SR52UT arrived today.  loving it. 

At at the moment I'm using 6 x CR123A's, do you all think this would make any difference over running it on 18650's? 

Still trying to sort out protected button top 3400 18650's...


----------



## kj2 (Dec 16, 2016)

Output will be the same but 18650s are soooo much cheaper in the long run. Olight offers 18650 batteries, and with those, you know they work in their lights.


----------



## jetslipper (Jun 10, 2017)

kj2 said:


> Output will be the same but 18650s are soooo much cheaper in the long run. Olight offers 18650 batteries, and with those, you know they work in their lights.


Will using high drain (NCR18650GA, 30Q, VTC6) batteries matter?


----------



## kj2 (Jun 10, 2017)

jetslipper said:


> Will using high drain (NCR18650GA, 30Q, VTC6) batteries matter?


Those batteries can provide a higher amperage than others, but if the light doens't 'ask' higher Amps from the batteries, it won't help.


----------



## jetslipper (Jun 10, 2017)

kj2 said:


> Those batteries can provide a higher amperage than others, but if the light doens't 'ask' higher Amps from the batteries, it won't help.


I wonder how much current this light pulls from the 18650 cells. Planning on buying this light but would certainly want to know first what perfect batt to pair with this light.


----------



## kj2 (Jun 10, 2017)

jetslipper said:


> I wonder how much current this light pulls from the 18650 cells. Planning on buying this light but would certainly want to know first what perfect batt to pair with this light.


I used my Eagletac protected 18650's which can handle up to 6A. Never had any issues.


----------



## jetslipper (Jun 10, 2017)

kj2 said:


> I used my Eagletac protected 18650's which can handle up to 6A. Never had any issues.


Thanks kj2. So protected NCR18650B cells won't have problems running this light then.


----------



## kj2 (Jun 10, 2017)

jetslipper said:


> Thanks kj2. So protected NCR18650B cells won't have problems running this light then.


Shouldn't cause issues. Don't know which brand 18650 you'll be using or what brand protection board is on the battery, but it should work.


----------



## jetslipper (Jun 10, 2017)

kj2 said:


> Shouldn't cause issues. Don't know which brand 18650 you'll be using or what brand protection board is on the battery, but it should work.


I am using generic re-wrapped Panasonic NCR18650B cells, and if the Eagletac 18650 you are using is the white-green variety, then both our cells are basically the same [emoji3] .


----------



## kj2 (Jun 17, 2017)

White/green are the ones I use indeed


----------

